# unsigned notes



## smaher82 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi 

  I have 2 providers that fall behind constantly with signing their notes. My question is can I bill for a service with out the note being signed knowing they will eventually get to it (we have an emr and it will stay on their desk top ) or do I have to hold it aside?

Thanks for any imput


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 21, 2012)

smaher82 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 2 providers that fall behind constantly with signing their notes. My question is can I bill for a service with out the note being signed knowing they will eventually get to it (we have an emr and it will stay on their desk top ) or do I have to hold it aside?
> 
> Thanks for any imput



Technically, when you send out a claim, you're certifying that everything on it is true, and is supported by valid documentation. That's not possible, when the note hasn't been signed - if the doctor hasn't verified the accuracy of their note, then you can't be certain of the accuracy of your codes. If I were in your shoes, I'd hold the charges.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree, I would add that for providers who are presistantly late in signing their notes you might want to get with the office manager to set up a reminder system in the EMR that will prompt the provider to sign the note in a timely fashion.  

One system I worked with would actually lock the physician's schedule if he exceeded the practice standard for signing his documentation.


----------

